# discus, fhs, betta, aro wholesale distributor



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am an aquatic importer. I import flowerhorn, arowana, discus and betta directly from breeders in Thailand. These breeders are also my good friends so they always let me have first picked from their stock to ensure best healthy and quality fish. As an aquatic hobbies I feel that every aquarist should get A quality fish with affordable price rather than local retailers who sell sick and over priced fishes.

I am looking for local aquatic enthusiast who wants to become wholesale distributor to make extra income at home from selling either flowerhorn, discus, betta or arowana.

Here are a few sample videos of my previous order

2.5 inch flowerhorn 



Hm betta

6 inch fh 




Arowana 




Discus 4 inch 





For more info and price list please email me [email protected] or
Call 905-358-2525

Thank you

HP


----------

